# Advice on breeding with current setup?



## fishteresting (4 mo ago)

So I first got into fish keeping a few months ago and was only interested in keeping one community tank to have something that was nice to look at but as I grew more interested in the hobby, breeding fish became more a priority. I would love some advice on what fish to breed with the current tanks I have now and will include the current inhabitants in them:

20 Gallon High 
8 Neon Tetras
1 male Powder Blue Dwarf Gourami
1 Otocinclus 
2 Snails

20 Gallon Long (divided 4 ways with siliconed dividers, A.K.A. no water shared between each section)
1 male Betta 

55 Gallon
5 female Guppies
2 male Guppies

I had originally planned on keeping 4 male Bettas in the 20 Long with their own filter and heater, but it seems Bettas can be difficult to grow out as they might fight. I also wanted to get some female Dwarf Gouramis to keep the male company but couldn't find any locally and now am not sure if I'd want to breed them. I ordered some shrimp because I thought that would be a good jumping off point and was considering getting another 20 Long tank for them. In the 55 gallon I was thinking of doing some sort of Pleco with the extra space but am definitely open to suggestions!


----------



## Plecosbill (6 mo ago)

In the 55 you could try a clown pleco and a bristlenose


----------



## fishteresting (4 mo ago)

Plecosbill said:


> In the 55 you could try a clown pleco and a bristlenose


I know you generally want to have more males than females with Plecos. How many would you recommend of each?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you buy them young it will be hard to tell sex until older. Clowns need lots of wood as it's their primary diet. I would go with one or the other. Bristlenose are the easiest to breed. You will need to start out with 6 young ones and hope for a female unless you can get proven sexes, then 2 females to one male.


----------

